# Test cypionate 250 mg



## Cincimanatti (Nov 26, 2009)

My friend that produces really low testosterone is tired of injecting himself and has offered me 10 bottles of test cyp 250 mg each. I have never used chemical enhancement before. I feel I have gotten a good base under me and was almost at my genetic peak. I would like to start but need info. I am 5,8, 201, 12% bf, 28 years old. I am training for my first comp and am doing a 4 day one week 5 day next week split. The 4 days are strength training. The 5 days are hypertrophy training. My calories on working days are 3700-3800. Off days about 3500. My carbs yesterday were 485.8, pr 196.9, fats 105.3. Most fats are from nuts, salmon, and peanut butter. 53% carbs, 21% pr 26% fats. I have researched my pct a lot. I was just wondering with this routine and diet if I am going to see descent results in a ten week 250 mg a week cycle. What can I expect. THX


----------



## roastchicken (Nov 26, 2009)

*MY 2 cents*

You seem like you have given this some thought.go for it bud. 

You might want to think about doubling the dose however. at least 500mg/week is the norm for test, sensible to stick to the one compound as well. You must remember injecting testosterone will shut down natural production so you must use a large enough dose to replace your natural testosterone production and raise it above normal levels. 

You may wish to do some research on ancillaries here's a link from a board sponsor Stacking steroids for newbies. | MusclesProd.Com - BodyBuilding, Fitness and Steroids 


As far as results go that is really determined by your diet and as your preparing to compete perhaps you might not gain substantially because of the cutting diet having said that i'm sure you'll see some noticable increases in size/strength/leaness, the latter needing to be kept in check perhaps with some kind of AI such as aromasin. this may become a problem when it comes a little closer to competition time and you want to drop water weight 

I'm sure others will give you a deeper insight into what your getting into though 

RC


----------



## Built (Nov 26, 2009)

Wow. A well-thought out first-cycle question. 

<falls over dead>

Listen to roastchicken - he knows what he's talking about. Consider that HRT at your age would likely be at or just shy of 250mg per week. (Hubby's over forty and he's on 150mg a week, and that may be increased to 200mg soon). 

250 a week will JUST be enough to shut down your boys and perhaps give you a _tiny _boost - hardly seems worth shutting 'em down for what may only end up being, at most, 25% above normal levels.


----------



## Cincimanatti (Nov 27, 2009)

I am in my bulking phase until august. Who the hell consumes 3800 calories a day at 201 trying to cut. My comp is in oct. I have 10-11 months to get ready. If that guy knew what he was talking about he could clearly see I was bulking. Please someone who has taken this and knows what they are talking about give me an answer. Not someone who makes no sense. (CUTTING DIET WTF ROFLMAO). I am supposed to take advice from a cartoon picture that cant look at my diet and tell its a bulking diet. EPIC FAIL. I am getting 500 grams of carbs. How the can you miss that.


----------



## Built (Nov 27, 2009)

You were asking for advice on your cycle, not your diet - roastchicken misinterpreted your post and your timeline, but his cycle recommendation to you was sound. You'd be surprised at how many young men have to eat ridiculous amounts of calories - as a former fatty I personally hate them for this but there you have it.


----------



## Cincimanatti (Nov 27, 2009)

Just dont even reply. This forum is only about con artists and spam. I wont be back on here.


----------



## roastchicken (Nov 28, 2009)

To explain myself -

You are clearly bulking. That is plain to see and obvious from your nutrition. However you also said you were preparing for a competition! CONTRADICTION. am i telepath? .NO. not my fault if you can't express your thoughts correctly and lay out a valid timeline.

Why do 1 ten week test cycle 11 months away from competing ? by the time you have run cycle,pct and recovered you will have most likely lost a fair proportion of your assisted gains.

+ NO need to be such an asshole. you even went to the trouble of PM'ing me abuse. Go find another board you ungrateful child.


----------



## roastchicken (Nov 28, 2009)

as an after thought - cincimanatti

If you want to get an idea of results you could have checked out my journal as i am currently using Test cyp (amongst other aas/ancs) and i'm 6 weeks into a 12 week cycle. i am bulking and run roughly the same macros, so far i have gained 20lbs+, its a lot of water and a bit of bf but mostly lbm. i am beginning to plateau on the weight gain but my strength is rocketing.

I HOPE YOU RETURNED TO SEE THIS POST AND PERHAPS IT HAS BEEN SOME HELP TO YOU  

RC


----------

